# If you work hard, you can hear it all - live!



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I started going to concerts properly in my very late teens. Over the following 20 or so years (I'm 50 now ) I've heard nearly everything "you really want to hear" live; except for one thing.
Gurrelieder.
That's it. I have 'collected' everything else in a concert hall (or opera theatre) somewhere: the Ring, Boris Godunov, Prince Igor. All the other mature Wagner operas.
All of Mahler, most of Brucker. Beethoven 9 many times. Damnation of Faust, Missa Solemnis, Turangalila, Janacek Sinfonietta, requiems of Berlioz, Brahms, Verdi. Berlioz Te Deum. Rite of Spring.
And all the more easily-presented things many times.

I don't know whether to be proud or depressed.
Just Gurrelieder...

What are you still waiting to collect, live?
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

As an enthusiast of 20th century and especially post-war music living in a modest sized city I'm waiting to collect the vast majority of pieces I really want to hear live from a list as long as your arm. 

I have got Gurrelieder, although I played it rather than audienced it


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

I've heard Varese's _Ameriques_ live. Once. I've only had one opportunity.

I've heard Lachenmann's third string quartet. Once.

Nothing else live by Lachenmann.

I've heard nothing live by Sachiko M or Yoshihide or Earle Brown or Mark Andre or Chaya Czernowin. Or any number of other people. A list, I'm sure, as long as GraemeG's arm and perhaps even dgee's as well, at least up to the elbow.

And I have been attending new music concerts almost exclusively since about 1984. And, since 2005, hundreds a year all over the world. And still, after all that, there's tons of music I've not heard live.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GraemeG said:


> What are you still waiting to collect, live?


Maria Callas.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

some guy said:


> I've heard Varese's _Ameriques_ live. Once. I've only had one opportunity.


Not to turn this into a bragging session but I've played that one as well! The joys of (a previous life) freelancing is playing the very, very big works but not the standard ones

But it's still not getting me any closer to hearing Spiegel or Repons or Jagden und Formen or In Vain or even Wozzeck :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah come on. Just a little bragging session?

I've played in Childs' _Take Five,_ with Childs in attendance.

But, as you say, it's still not getting me any closer to hearing Spiegel or Repons or Jagden und Formen or In Vain or even Wozzeck, either. :-(

I think maybe GraemeG, with those tremendously long arms of his, has not fully appreciated the infrequency with which certain music is played live. Or has not fully appreciated that kind of music....


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice work, some! Maybe in London or New York or Berlin I could hear a bunch of the things I'd like to hear live - but I don't. AND, if you live in any of those towns, the Gurrelieders will probably come along not too far away in the fullness of time anyway.

It leads me to a bit of a grumble that I have, and I might be both derailing and wrong here, but when the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and even 90sand 00s has a bunch of undisputed masterpieces (which includes the works I've listed above) why can't those at east on programmes some times? I now they'd probably get on instead of "new music" (often by local composers), but I think they would be so powerful as to lay the platform for wider acceptance of "modern and contemporary" more generally

Grumble, grumble


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

dgee said:


> Nice work, some! Maybe in London or New York or Berlin I could hear a bunch of the things I'd like to hear live - but I don't. AND, if you live in any of those towns, the Gurrelieders will probably come along not too far away in the fullness of time anyway.
> 
> It leads me to a bit of a grumble that I have, and I might be both derailing and wrong here, but when the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and even 90sand 00s has a bunch of undisputed masterpieces (which includes the works I've listed above) why can't those at east on programmes some times? I now they'd probably get on instead of "new music" (often by local composers), but I think they would be so powerful as to lay the platform for wider acceptance of "modern and contemporary" more generally
> 
> Grumble, grumble


The only solution is more concerts!

If solar power solves all our energy problems and AI/robots manage to do a lot more of our work, we actually might get to live in a world where we can hear _In Vain_ and _Wozzeck_ and Lachenmann and maybe even Caldara and Jehan de Lescurel and Nono without anyone having to give up their Mahler or Beethoven.

Could happen. We'd find something else to complain about (more Schobert!) but things could get better....


----------

